# Box Squatting



## Joliver

Squatting is the most important thing you can do with your life.  You developed a unified theory of gravity because you studied harder under the longer lasting light bulb you invented while driving your Ferrari cross country to a perfect 10 coed beach you own to perform open heart surgery, but you only squat 225lbs--Congratulations, loser.  

So if it is the most important thing you can do, what if you can't do it?  Your back, your knees, your whatever.  Lots of things keep people from squatting.  The good news for you gimps: some of the most successful squatters in the powerlifting circuit today don't do squats at all.  In fact, the only time they do a squat is when they are on a platform.  So how in the hell do they get to be masters of the squat?  They box squat.

Why box squat?

1)  You cannot cheat depth on the box.  Yes, I intentionally put this first.  I don't have the words to describe how stupid it is to take the bar out of the rack and bend your knees until it gets to be too difficult, some 20 degrees later, and return the bar back to starting position.  You are cheating yourself, other lifters (that would never look up to you anyway--because you're a half repper), and the world.  In fact, I would rather you curl in the squat rack than to pretend that BS that you just calf raised was a squat.  

2)  You can learn how to sit back into your squat.  You should be doing good mornings to help your squat....you should not be calling your good mornings, squats.  This will help you differentiate the two.  Most bodybuilding type squats are quad dominant--that is their purpose.  This leaves weight on the table.  So when lifters try to transition from one style to the next, they may not have the glute, ham, hip strength required to sit back and find depth in a powerlifting squat.    

3)  Box squatting is easier on those with injuries.  You can train more often with a box squat than you can with a squat.  I didn't say this, Louie Simmons did.  I will say this: I have a few hip issues, and when they act up, i know to go to the box squat for a few months (changing bars and stances only).  If you do the box squat correctly, THERE WILL BE CARRYOVER TO YOUR SQUAT.

How do I Box Squat?

Setting up From Head to Toe

Head:  You want to drive your head and traps back into the bar.  Don't look straight up.  Don't look down.  Look down--fall down.  Look up, you can't see the judge--even though it is a box squat you should practice like you play.    

Upper back:  Shoulders back and tight.  

Arms:  Take a comfortable grasp on the bar--wide enough that it does not hurt your shoulders but not so wide that you squat with your hands grabbing the plates like a lot of ****-ups do (we've all seen it).  A lot of shoulder and bicep pain come from grip placement in the squat.  Now that you have found your grip, pull the elbows forward like you are trying to bend the bar over your back.  If your elbows flare, your back will lose tightness.

Lower Back:  Arched.  When you lift the bar, you will "arch the bar out."

Belly:  Force your abs out and keep them tight for a larger, more stable core to lift the weight.  Don't tighten your core by "flexing in" your abs.  A bigger base is always better.

Glutes:  Push your glutes out to create tension and to tighten the hamstrings.  

Feet:  Place them out wider than shoulder width.

Now You Squat

1) Arch the bar out and push out of the rack with your legs.

2) Take 3 steps back.  If you take more than 3, you are being inefficient with your motion.  

3) Take the widest stance possible to create as much hip tension as you are comfortable with--this isnt a quad dominant bodybuilding movement.  Turn your toes out slightly to help increase the hip tension.  

4)  Get your air.  Take a massive gulp of air into your belly.  Practice this before you start squatting.  If you can't get a belly full of air, you won't be worth a damn in the squat.  

5)  Push the hips back to begin your descent.  Keep your knees forced out, and "spread the floor" with your feet! Think about it as if you are sitting back in a chair.  This keeps your glutes and hams as tight as possible.  DO NOT BREAK AT THE KNEES FIRST!!!

6)  Sit back until you find the box.  Don't guess at where it is and slump down.  That is cheating the box squat, and if you don't do it correctly, you won't get a damn thing out of it.  

7)  Once you sit on the box, pause and release the tension in your hip flexors.  Release the tension in the hip flexors only!  Everything else remains tight.  

8)  Drive your head and traps into the bar explosively and drive with the hips.


This is a pretty good list of what you need to know before you start box squatting.  If you have any questions about the box squat feel free to shoot me a PM.  

Here is a video of Dave Tate teaching the box squat:


----------



## SuperBane

Thanks for this post.
I've been struggling with squats again.
Form mostly irritating my lower back.
I've even dropped weight down to 225 and have thought to go lower.
Still irritates it.
Reminded me to go back to the box.
That is where I started seeing success.
The BOX and CLINT DARDEN youtube video's.


----------



## PillarofBalance

I have gotten a bunch of guys who claimed they would never squat again due to knee pain back under the bar with a box. The knee pain comes from stresses the quad tendons as your knees come forward and your torso leans out over your feet. In a box squat as you are sitting on the box your knees should be above the heels or if you are a true master behind them. So a couple points I would add

1. Film your sets from the side and review them between sets.

2. Remember that it's not a squat. It's a leg curl. This means to get up you squeeze the glutes and if you see in the video that your first movement is not popping off the box but rather falling or otherwise shifting the weight forward over the quads that is a failure.

3. Incorporate hip mobility prior to box squatting because it can beat them up good

4.  The corner of the box should be between your legs 

5. Play with toe position. Find a point where you have tightness in the hip on the box but not so tight that you are straining the adductors or can't hit parallel


----------



## Joliver

PillarofBalance said:


> In a box squat as you are sitting on the box your knees should be above the heels or if you are a true master behind them.



Look at Dave's suggested knee placement in the video.  He is a wild man.  It looks like he is planning on sitting back into a barcalounger. lol


----------



## NbleSavage

Saw an interview with Louie talking box squats and he said something intriguing: that muscular activation in the quads when squatting is the same with either a wide stance or a narrow stance. I'll try to find a link to the interview.


----------



## Seeker

I love my new signature. A very wise yeti.


----------



## NbleSavage

Here's Louie talking wide stance squatting and teaching some box squat technique. 

His first line talks to quad muscle fiber recruitment (wide is same as narrow per Louie).


----------



## Tren4Life

Seeker said:


> I love my new signature. A very wise yeti.



I agree, I love your new signature too


----------



## DieYoungStrong

Jol you could be a PL blogger. Another great write up!


----------



## SuperBane

PillarofBalance said:


> 2. Remember that it's not a squat. It's a leg curl.



With that said how is the box squat in terms of long term growth and strength?
Could one totally remove squats and only box squat?

The reason I ask is each and everytime I think I'm getting good with the box squat, 
I go back to regular squats for some reason... and sooner than later everything begins to suffer.


----------



## Joliver

SuperBane said:


> With that said how is the box squat in terms of long term growth and strength?
> Could one totally remove squats and only box squat?
> 
> The reason I ask is each and everytime I think I'm getting good with the box squat,
> I go back to regular squats for some reason... and sooner than later everything begins to suffer.



Long term strength-wise, westside barbell ONLY uses the box squat.  I believe the box squat can be used long term, with westside principles to produce long term gains.  But that means that you must change bars and box heights often in order to prevent CNS adaptation.

From a growth standpoint, I consider the box squat to be a core lift and I do not use it for volume.  I believe that muscular growth primarily comes from volume.  That said, if you did decide to use the box squat for volume, you would experience muscular gains.  But the primary movers in the box squat are the hips, glutes, and hams.  The quads do participate, but to a lesser degree than a bodybuilder squat.


----------



## PillarofBalance

My legs grew significantly when I started box squatting. Especially my hamstrings.


----------



## SuperBane

joliver said:


> Long term strength-wise, westside barbell ONLY uses the box squat.  I believe the box squat can be used long term, with westside principles to produce long term gains.  But that means that you must change bars and box heights often in order to prevent CNS adaptation.
> 
> From a growth standpoint, I consider the box squat to be a core lift and I do not use it for volume.  I believe that muscular growth primarily comes from volume.  That said, if you did decide to use the box squat for volume, you would experience muscular gains.  But the primary movers in the box squat are the hips, glutes, and hams.  The quads do participate, but to a lesser degree than a bodybuilder squat.



Cool I can hit the Quads with isolation. Leg Ext and close or single leg - Leg press.
I will rotate those two with regular squats or smith machine squats.
Yet keeping Box as my staple.


----------



## heavydeads83

We free squat every saturday and alternate box squat and deadlift every Wednesday.  Seems to be working well.  This is a great post Joliver,  I'm impressed.  I LOVE box squats.


----------



## AlphaD

Another great read. Thanks Jol.  Through talks with S4L over the last few months, i realized i had horrible squatting form. I am retraining myself with box squats, thru his advice and have to say, i humble myself weightwise, but damn my legs are popping and growing since i started. More PL info please ......im a sponge willing and ready to learn!


----------



## NbleSavage

heavydeads83 said:


> We free squat every saturday and alternate box squat and deadlift every Wednesday.  Seems to be working well.  This is a great post Joliver,  I'm impressed.  I LOVE box squats.



Running DC at present and box squatting. I like the sound of this cadence (free squats to box squats). May work it into my next blast.


----------



## johndevilman

Box squats also make you take off from a stop instead of using the elasticity of your motion to help you get back up.  (If that makes any sense.)  I love me some box squats.  Good post.


----------



## Big Worm

Can you explain how to do them?


----------



## Joliver

Big Worm said:


> Can you explain how to do them?



I always start with a wet U-Haul box slightly lower than parallel, load up 90% on the bar and go for it.  Just sit back....


----------



## Tren4Life

Jol Great post brother. Im still learning, it takes a lot of practice to keep from leaning forward and putting the weight on your quads. I had to literally go down to the weight of the bar and I still don't have it right, but my bar path is getting better.

thanks for taking your time to put this out for the new guys

S4L


----------



## NbleSavage

An interesting study on squatting versus box squatting. *Emphasis *mine. I'm not a Doctor, but as I read this study it seems to suggest the possibility that box squats could be used in place of squats for power and hypertrophy development? (am looking for opposing interpretation in case I'm taking the piss here). 

J Strength Cond Res. 2010 Dec;24(12):3195-9.
Comparison of kinetic variables and muscle activity during a squat vs. a box squat.
McBride JM1, Skinner JW, Schafer PC, Haines TL, Kirby TJ.
Author information
Abstract
The purpose of this investigation was to determine if there was a difference in kinetic variables and muscle activity when comparing a squat to a box squat. A box squat removes the stretch-shortening cycle component from the squat, and thus, the possible influence of the box squat on concentric phase performance is of interest. Eight resistance trained men (Height: 179.61 ± 13.43 cm; Body Mass: 107.65 ± 29.79 kg; Age: 24.77 ± 3.22 years; 1 repetition maximum [1RM]: 200.11 ± 58.91 kg) performed 1 repetition of squats and box squats using 60, 70, and 80% of their 1RM in a randomized fashion. Subjects completed the movement while standing on a force plate and with 2 linear position transducers attached to the bar. Force and velocity were used to calculate power. Peak force and peak power were determined from the force-time and power-time curves during the concentric phase of the lift. Muscle activity (electromyography) was recorded from the vastus lateralis, vastus medialis, biceps femoris, and longissimus. Results indicate that peak force and peak power are similar between the squat and box squat. However, during the 70% of 1RM trials, the squat resulted in a significantly lower peak force in comparison to the box squat (squat = 3,269 ± 573 N, box squat = 3,364 ± 575 N). In addition, during the 80% of 1RM trials, the squat resulted in significantly lower peak power in comparison to the box squat (squat = 2,050 ± 486 W, box squat = 2,197 ± 544 W). Muscle activity was generally higher during the squat in comparison to the box squat. *In conclusion, minimal differences were observed in kinetic variables and muscle activity between the squat and box squat.* Removing the stretch-shortening cycle during the squat (using a box) appears to have limited negative consequences on performance.
PMID: 21132859 [PubMed - indexed for MEDLINE]


----------



## Joliver

That study reports that the differences, while present, aren't enough to consider either lift superior over the other.


----------



## NbleSavage

joliver said:


> That study reports that the differences, while present, aren't enough to consider either lift superior over the other.



Same as my interpretation, yup. Given this, would seem that if one were so inclined they could in fact replace squats with box squats?


----------



## Joliver

NbleSavage said:


> Same as my interpretation, yup. Given this, would seem that if one were so inclined they could in fact replace squats with box squats?



According to this particular study, they are fully interchangeable.  Some great squatters believe they are also.


----------



## Fsuphisig

so people only box squat ? I'm sorry but thats gay as hell to me, man up and ****in squat like your supposed to ! lol I have never done much box squatting but I might give it a try once a week, why is there stance so damn wide? I've been recently training with my schools powerlifting team and they had me narrow my stance.... im confused now


----------



## PillarofBalance

Fsuphisig said:


> so people only box squat ? I'm sorry but thats gay as hell to me, man up and ****in squat like your supposed to ! lol I have never done much box squatting but I might give it a try once a week, why is there stance so damn wide? I've been recently training with my schools powerlifting team and they had me narrow my stance.... im confused now



Wut? Box squats aren't easy. If anything there is a smaller degree of variation allowed in technique before you miss a weight.  And not everyone uses a wide stance. But a wide stance cuts the range of motion and gives your more hip activation.  They may have had you narrow your stance because you weren't hitting parallel with your wider stance. But that's just a guess.


----------



## NbleSavage

Fsuphisig said:


> so people only box squat ? I'm sorry but thats gay as hell to me, man up and ****in squat like your supposed to ! lol I have never done much box squatting but I might give it a try once a week, why is there stance so damn wide? I've been recently training with my schools powerlifting team and they had me narrow my stance.... im confused now



Louie is coming for you....and he's bringing a 16" high box with him!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fsuphisig

no i was going below parralel but they were worried about my knees tracking in, now im narrow and i can really open my hips and it almost allows me to bounce off my calves at the bottom, but to me box squatting is the not as gay equivalent to half repping lol but i must be wrong since so many do it


----------



## Tren4Life

NbleSavage said:


> Louie is coming for you....and he's bringing a 16" high box with him!!!!!!!!!



I wish I could get away with a 16 in high box. My coach made me cut mine off to 13. Lol


----------



## widehips71

I've had to start box squatting for the first time in my life with the team I'm training with now.  For me, it's 2x harder.  And they've had me widen my stance considerably.  They're telling me I'm quad dominant from years of doing it wrong and this will help build my hamstring and hip strength.  IDK.  It's probably knocked 50lbs off my squat (which wasn't much to start with) but I'm just gonna do what they tell me to do


----------



## Tren4Life

widehips71 said:


> I've had to start box squatting for the first time in my life with the team I'm training with now.  For me, it's 2x harder.  And they've had me widen my stance considerably.  They're telling me I'm quad dominant from years of doing it wrong and this will help build my hamstring and hip strength.  IDK.  It's probably knocked 50lbs off my squat (which wasn't much to start with) but I'm just gonna do what they tell me to do




That 50 pounds backwards will add up to 100 going forward. It's hard at first I know , but once you get it you'll never go back.


----------



## AlphaD

Steelers4Life said:


> That 50 pounds backwards will add up to 100 going forward. It's hard at first I know , but once you get it you'll never go back.



Wide......i just started box squating myself 7 weeks ago....i thank Steel for that advice.  I too had drop my weight back drastically myself.....but it has been the best lift i have ever incorporated. ........my legs have grown, and my form has been corrected....


----------



## DocDePanda187123

AlphaD said:


> Wide......i just started box squating myself 7 weeks ago....i thank Steel for that advice.  I too had drop my weight back drastically myself.....but it has been the best lift i have ever incorporated. ........my legs have grown, and my form has been corrected....



^^^ this. 

Don't underestimate properly done box squats. You dropped the 50lbs to do the lift bc at the bottom position you no longer have the stretch/rebound reflex coming out the hole. Instead you basically stop all momentum and explode up from a static hold. You've got to explode up with the hips and not the quads. Hips should move before anything. So long as you keep good timing on the rebound in a normal squat, the box squat will help develop explosive power as you must drive the bar up with the hips from a dead stop.


----------



## Hero Swole

I try to keep everything tight and barely sit down(its more like a touch). And I'm not really to crazy about exploding up. I like to keep everything controlled on this lift for whatever reason. I've been doing them on deadlift day on boy oh boy you can feel your ass, hamstrings, quads everything on fire.


----------



## Joliver

Hero Swole said:


> I try to keep everything tight and barely sit down(its more like a touch). And I'm not really to crazy about exploding up. I like to keep everything controlled on this lift for whatever reason. I've been doing them on deadlift day on boy oh boy you can feel your ass, hamstrings, quads everything on fire.



Keep in mind that on of the reasons you box squat is to end your reliance on eccentric kinetic loading and the stretch reflex to develop power.  That is why PLers sit on the box, release hip tension and then explode up.  The box isnt solely for a depth check, though it's useful that way.


----------



## Hero Swole

joliver said:


> Keep in mind that on of the reasons you box squat is to end your reliance on eccentric kinetic loading and the stretch reflex to develop power.  That is why PLers sit on the box, release hip tension and then explode up.  The box isnt solely for a depth check, though it's useful that way.






So your saying that I should relax when I sit on the box? I didn't word my paragraph correctly. I do come to a full stop but I do keep the tension while I'm seating (2 seconds). My bar doesn't swing back much when I sit I try to keep the swing minimum.


----------



## Joliver

Hero Swole said:


> So your saying that I should relax when I sit on the box? I didn't word my paragraph correctly. I do come to a full stop but I do keep the tension while I'm seating (2 seconds). My bar doesn't swing back much when I sit I try to keep the swing minimum.



You can't fully relax, or you will take a ride down a road you won't ever want to visit again, but you want to break the eccentric/concentric chain by releasing the hip flexors when you sit on the box.  You basically make a box squat version of the pause bench press.


----------



## NbleSavage

joliver said:


> You can't fully relax, or you will take a ride down a road you won't ever want to visit again, but you want to break the eccentric/concentric chain by releasing the hip flexors when you sit on the box.  *You basically make a box squat version of the pause bench press.*



Best explanation of the box squat I've read.


----------



## NbleSavage

Comparison of box squats and squats. Grading is somewhat subjective, but interesting comparison.


----------



## Milo

Probably the best info I've seen so far on improving my squat. Can't wait to get this into my routine.


----------



## Tren4Life

Milo said:


> Probably the best info I've seen so far on improving my squat. Can't wait to get this into my routine.



When a person first starts box squats I suggest to start high. I'm 6 foot tall and I started with a 17 inch box to get my form right. Then after a few weeks go down an inch. You have to build a box squat from the top down.  To keep good form.


----------



## Milo

Steelers4Life said:


> When a person first starts box squats I suggest to start high. I'm 6 foot tall and I started with a 17 inch box to get my form right. Then after a few weeks go down an inch. You have to build a box squat from the top down.  To keep good form.



Thanks. Yeah I'll probably need to do that. Never done them like this.


----------



## Itburnstopee

Joli, thanks man. I've been kicking around the idea of box squatting and then performing a normal squat only at comps but never looked into it it was actually a thing or not. My doc has cleared me for half squats after my knee heals but I think if I ask at the next appointment he will say it's safe to do box squats. What kind of stress if any does a box squat puts on the knee bones (how much does the meniscus take part in a box squat)?


----------



## PillarofBalance

ItBurnsToPee said:


> Joli, thanks man. I've been kicking around the idea of box squatting and then performing a normal squat only at comps but never looked into it it was actually a thing or not. My doc has cleared me for half squats after my knee heals but I think if I ask at the next appointment he will say it's safe to do box squats. What kind of stress if any does a box squat puts on the knee bones (how much does the meniscus take part in a box squat)?



I have had numerous clients and guys I have just consulted with who have serious knee pains and old injuries. I have gotten 100% of them back to squatting by putting them on a box.  When you sit back with a vertical shin and are pushing out on the feet all that pressure to perform is taken off the knee. Add to it that compared to say leg extensions, the foot is stapled to the floor which removes the sheering forces on the knee as well.

Start with a high box, above parallel and slowly work your way down.


----------



## ToolSteel

................


----------



## Itburnstopee

PillarofBalance said:


> I have had numerous clients and guys I have just consulted with who have serious knee pains and old injuries. I have gotten 100% of them back to squatting by putting them on a box.  When you sit back with a vertical shin and are pushing out on the feet all that pressure to perform is taken off the knee. Add to it that compared to say leg extensions, the foot is stapled to the floor which removes the sheering forces on the knee as well.
> 
> Start with a high box, above parallel and slowly work your way down.



Just like to say thanks. Although the doctor said not to I tried box squats a while ago and they feel great.


----------



## PillarofBalance

Great post from Jol....


----------



## ToolSteel

I hate box squats. But I love the strength and form correction I've gained from doing them. So I guess I don't have them. Kinda.


----------



## Tren4Life

I just found this vid and I was going to make a new thread till I found this one.  I figured Jol already had one. This is a short vid of. PROPER box squat technique. I see people doing what they think is a box squat and is more of squatting to a box.


----------



## ToolSteel

One thing he mentions in that vid, which I just discovered last week, is the feet parallel. I have FAR less hip pain when I keep my feet almost parallel than when I point toes out.


----------



## Tren4Life

ToolSteel said:


> One thing he mentions in that vid, which I just discovered last week, is the feet parallel. I have FAR less hip pain when I keep my feet almost parallel than when I point toes out.



It takes a ton of practice to get it right. It's a completely different lift from a normal squat when done correctly.


----------



## ECKSRATED

I see all these videos of box squats and everyone rocks back then rocks forward. I thought that was the biggest no no for box squats? 

And tren I thought the bar is suppose to be over your shins the entire time? That's the way I was doing it and it was very difficult. The way she's doing it I the video I could easily box squat over 500 pounds. Keeping the bar over my shins is hard to get up around 400. I should give box squats a try again.


----------



## Tren4Life

ECKSRATED said:


> I see all these videos of box squats and everyone rocks back then rocks forward. I thought that was the biggest no no for box squats?
> 
> And tren I thought the bar is suppose to be over your shins the entire time? That's the way I was doing it and it was very difficult. The way she's doing it I the video I could easily box squat over 500 pounds. Keeping the bar over my shins is hard to get up around 400. I should give box squats a try again.




Keeping the bar over your shin helps you learn to set back all the way. If I remember correctly Louise himself says it's okay to rock on the box. But you have to remember to keep your back tight. 

If you look close at how wide her feet are compared to how tall she is, she takes a really wide stance and her toes do point out some. 
Also take note to the fact that her shins are behind her ankle when she come off the box. I tried it for a while and it's really Fukkin hard to do. I had to go back and start with 95 pounds to get it right.  


Tool. 

The hip pain might go away after a while and you get used to the stretch. Mine took a few months but it finally did go away. You just have to make sure you are using light enough weight that you done tear something in there. What I had to do was stack 3 plates on the box and as I warmed up I took a plate off each set.


----------



## ECKSRATED

So pretty much keep the bar over your shins until u hit the box then u can rock a little? Gotcha. The way I was doing it was putting so much stress on my lower back giving me insane back pumps. I'll try them out again.


----------



## PillarofBalance

ECKSRATED said:


> So pretty much keep the bar over your shins until u hit the box then u can rock a little? Gotcha. The way I was doing it was putting so much stress on my lower back giving me insane back pumps. I'll try them out again.



Not with your sumo pulls no you arent. I don't want the hip issues with you.  There will be a brief 3 week wave with them but that's it.

Also the rocking that you see is not done intentionally it is an automatic motion caused by the nervous system trying to cope.  When you hit the box you let the hip flexor go momentarily.  In that instant the weight must shift back to stop you from dumping the bar over your head.


----------



## ECKSRATED

PillarofBalance said:


> Not with your sumo pulls no you arent. I don't want the hip issues with you.  There will be a brief 3 week wave with them but that's it.
> 
> Also the rocking that you see is not done intentionally it is an automatic motion caused by the nervous system trying to cope.  When you hit the box you let the hip flexor go momentarily.  In that instant the weight must shift back to stop you from dumping the bar over your head.



Fine. Lol. Damnit.


----------



## DieYoungStrong

Fwiw Louie has said box squatting and comp squat are interchangeable, and the westside people only take the box away at meets. 

Not sure I agree with that, especially for raw lifters, but food for thought.


----------



## ToolSteel

I'd agree this probably more true for geared lifters. And also really really wide raw guys. There's a few guys I know that have pretty much the same form either way. But for most of us the motor pattern is a little different. 
For me, a shitload of box squats isn't going to make my comp squat look the same, but it gets me closer and closer to what it should be. My comp squat made huge jumps from box squatting my forcing me to bring up my weak posterior chain.


----------



## LeanHerm

DieYoungStrong said:


> Fwiw Louie has said box squatting and comp squat are interchangeable, and the westside people only take the box away at meets.
> 
> Not sure I agree with that, especially for raw lifters, but food for thought.



The sweede gym here is the same way, most the people there do the same and box squat all the time.


----------



## LeanHerm

Pob made me just box squat all the time and has helped me so much. I love it, I have a bad wheel and I get no pain at all. Such a relief.


----------



## Itburnstopee

DieYoungStrong said:


> Fwiw Louie has said box squatting and comp squat are interchangeable, and the westside people only take the box away at meets.
> 
> Not sure I agree with that, especially for raw lifters, but food for thought.



Well it's too early for me to say, but so far I've managed to add weight to my normal squat with just box squats. Idk how long it'll keep up for but it's worked to help me pass 200lbs so far.


----------



## A B C XYZ

Itburnstopee said:


> Well it's too early for me to say, but so far I've managed to add weight to my normal squat with just box squats. Idk how long it'll keep up for but it's worked to help me pass 200lbs so far.


Box squats are great for strength.


----------



## Joliver

Man....damn near 8 years ago. It's aged well. 

May box squat tomorrow in honor of me.


----------

